

This startup wants to bioengineer faux rhino horn, end illegal poaching trade - george88b
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/startup-wants-bioengineer-faux-rhino-horn-end-illegal-poaching-trade/

======
pedalpete
Though the initial concept is noble, hasn't this theory of a faux product
saving endangered/poorly treated animal X failed before?

Faux-fur products have been around for ages, yet mistreatment and illegal
killing of animals continues.

Isn't the answer to educate people against purchasing the animal in the first
place?

To counter my own argument, I am looking forward to the day when I can buy
meat that was grown in a lab rather than on a farm as I believe it is both
more humane and hopefully better for the environment. Though I don't imagine
all livestock farming practices will cease, but rather we'll end up with a
'special occasion' meal of real meat and artificial meats making up the casual
dining.

